# 7DMk II or the 1DMk IV



## westr70 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have the 5dMkIII with TC 1.4Mk III and 100-400mm, 4.5-5.6L

Thinking of getting the 7DMk II

or

the IDMkIV with 2x TCIII with 400 f5.6/USM

Objective: Best IQ at distance handheld for BIF.

Saw the discussion on the 300mm with TCs and was quite impressed with that combination. Any comments or opinions would be appreciated. Now if handheld is a bad idea, then I can go with a monopod, or gimble or whatever. Hands on experience is a plus.


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 31, 2014)

I'd definitely go with the 7D2.

It trounces the 1DIV in all of the reviews I've read.


----------



## westr70 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah, you'd think it had gone through all the reviews in the world after reading the various threads here. It is well known that it is x and y with shades of P. Amazing. In this regard I was thinking more about the ability of the camera (1DMkIV) to drive the lens. I've heard here that the 1DMkIV would beat the socks off the 7DMkII. What color the socks are we don't know yet but by the end of the day we might.


----------



## takesome1 (Aug 31, 2014)

On this day, the 1D IV will out perform any 7D II that you can buy at the local shop.

Earlier rumored specs looked great, and I thought good I can sell my 1D IV and buy a new 7D.
Then new rumored specs were posted, and I thought crap no way I would trade my 1D IV for that.

The best IQ at distance is the appropriate prime current lens without a TC. 
400mm f5/6 with a 2x? Best IQ no, usable IQ questionable, BIF no....

Light is everything in this case, at F11 which is what you would be you limit and cripple your shutter speed to mid day.


----------



## pwp (Aug 31, 2014)

Based on early rumoured specs, I did see a 7D2 pushing my 1d Mk4 out of my bag. But it's still speculation until the actual, REAL final specs are verified, REAL reviews are published and REAL world user reports from early adapters start to roll in. 

The fact remains that the 1D4 is a truly fantastic high performance action camera with a bigger APS-H sensor that the 7D2 will be hard pressed to outperform. Pure physics dictates this. A 7D2 will quite likely outgun the 1D4 in terms of tracking AF with its awesome AF array and more up to date processor. Anyway we won't have long to wait and all these speculative questions will have real answers.

I definitely wouldn't expect a 7D2 to last anywhere near as long as my 1D4 which must have well over half a million shutter acctuations on it by now...all on the original shutter. I know full time sports shooters who have run 1-series bodies up over a million clicks on the original shutter. They would take the viewpoint that ultimately a 1-series body will be cheaper in the long run, and much better to use than a 7D. 

What is a certainty is that Canon is going sell a bazillion of these highly anticipated cameras.

-pw


----------



## risc32 (Aug 31, 2014)

the only thing i would say with 100% certainty is that the 1dmk4 will have far greater focus speed than any non 1D level camera. i had a 1dmk2 and while i wasn't happy about many things with that camera, focus speed in good light wasn't one of them. in fact when i got my 5dmk3 i was pretty bummed that it didn't have that level of speed. i thought it just might, having essentially a 1D AF system, but i wasn't accounting for the 1D's massive battery.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 31, 2014)

I would avoid 2X teleconverters on anything but the sharpest of sharp lenses on a crop camera. The 400F5.6 and the 100-400 with 2X teleconverter will have LESS resolving power than the bare lens...

I did the test several years ago.... it was an eye-opener....


----------



## tayassu (Aug 31, 2014)

I'd go for 7DII - newer tech; as pointed out in the different crop vs FF discussions better resolving at distance; also maybe a little less expensive.
100-400 is good for BIF, leave the extender at home with the 7DII, too bad IQ. I shoot handheld BIF, I always try to go after the movements of the bird most harmonically, a monopod would just be an obstacle.


----------



## westr70 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks everybody for your input. Lots to think about and some new ideas to consider. Thank you for your time.


----------



## rs (Sep 1, 2014)

A 2x TC and any f5.6 lens will not AF on any body (unless using live view). Whichever way you look at it, the lack of AF and IS, the slow aperture and very long focal length will make hand holding return a very low keeper rate, even with the most skilled photographer behind it.

Hand held requirements include functioning AF (preferably fully functional for BIF, so f5.6), some form of IS (mode 3 is great for BIF), and a lens which is not only long and bright, but light. Lots of compromises. The best setups require support of some sort and deep pockets.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 1, 2014)

If i were you I would skip the second body and go for a better lens!

500 f/4 would be ideal!  

The 5D III is great for BIF, so grab better glass!


----------



## MichaelHodges (Sep 1, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I would avoid 2X teleconverters on anything but the sharpest of sharp lenses on a crop camera. The 400F5.6 and the 100-400 with 2X teleconverter will have LESS resolving power than the bare lens...
> 
> I did the test several years ago.... it was an eye-opener....



Yep. Unless you have a 300 2.8 II, forget the 2x.

--------------

http://michaelhodgesfiction.com/


----------



## Ron Lander (Sep 1, 2014)

None of them, to get the kind of reach you are after you need a 500mm F4. The Sigma 500mm F4.5 might be OK though so might be worth renting one.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Sep 2, 2014)

Another vote for the Canon 500 F4, it is a bit of a lump but if you need extenders on 400mm this is the only practical choice that I know of.


----------



## tayassu (Sep 2, 2014)

For all the people that suggested the 500/4, I don't think (presumptious as I am) that this lens is in his budget. 1DIV and 400/5.6 and 2x costs a bit over 4000€ in Europe, a 500/4 (newest model) is about 9,5k.... :/


----------



## westr70 (Sep 3, 2014)

tayassu said:


> For all the people that suggested the 500/4, I don't think (presumptious as I am) that this lens is in his budget. 1DIV and 400/5.6 and 2x costs a bit over 4000€ in Europe, a 500/4 (newest model) is about 9,5k.... :/



It's funny you should mention this. I had read the suggestions too and was thinking, yeah right. But there is the 500 mm f4 and that costs used 4,000 to 6100 USD. That lens coupled with a +/-2700.00 7DMkII might be doable sometime next year. That would give you all time to test the new camera and me time to get the bucks together. This is my current plan of action and I'm busy getting it together. Thanks again for all the suggestions.


----------



## tayassu (Sep 3, 2014)

westr70 said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > For all the people that suggested the 500/4, I don't think (presumptious as I am) that this lens is in his budget. 1DIV and 400/5.6 and 2x costs a bit over 4000€ in Europe, a 500/4 (newest model) is about 9,5k.... :/
> ...



I'm sorry if I have offended you. I didn't mean to do so! :-\
I did not think about the old 500, that is really an option you should consider!


----------



## westr70 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm sorry if I have offended you. I didn't mean to do so! :-\
I did not think about the old 500, that is really an option you should consider! 
[/quote]

Not offended and you were quite right. I think the older one is a viable option and there are some in pretty good shape. I figure if I can learn to take great shots with an older one I'll do pretty good with a newer one down the road....
Best.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 3, 2014)

westr70 said:


> I'm sorry if I have offended you. I didn't mean to do so! :-\
> I did not think about the old 500, that is really an option you should consider!



Not offended and you were quite right. I think the older one is a viable option and there are some in pretty good shape. I figure if I can learn to take great shots with an older one I'll do pretty good with a newer one down the road....
Best.
[/quote]

There is the 500mm f/4.5 non IS. Very good lens, but parts for repair are few if any. Fortunately, if one dies, the used parts are worth more than a operating lens when parted out.


----------



## westr70 (Sep 3, 2014)

There is the 500mm f/4.5 non IS. Very good lens, but parts for repair are few if any. Fortunately, if one dies, the used parts are worth more than a operating lens when parted out.
[/quote]

Oh, now that isn't good news. On the other hand I've never dropped a lens either. Knock on wood. Of course if I were to drop a lens it would probably be a big one.... Has anybody had to repair one lately? If so what experience? 

At this point I'm interested in the f4. I'm assuming I can get that repaired for a few more years.


----------

